# Turning a Jack plane into a scrub plane???



## Klickitat (Apr 12, 2013)

Is it a good idea to take an extra Miller Falls #5 Jack Plane and reshape the blade and turn it into a scrub plane?

Please forgive my ignorance. I have never had a scrub plane and would like to have one, but I do not want to spend the money. I actually have several #5's and was wondering if I put a 3" radius on the blade if that would work? Is the #5 too long?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, it is good idea, all you have to do is reshape the blade. If you want to go back just pick up a another blade and chip breaker and you can switch back and forth easily.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

You sure can. I bought a #5 from DonW and he included a scrub iron with it. Use it all the time.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Scrub planes are often short, narrow and light. A jack plane
will work but you'll get more tired using it than a plane
designed for the task.


----------



## Klickitat (Apr 12, 2013)

Loren, what do you suggest then; a #4 to start with?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Not especially. If you don't have a thickness planer,
you're in for a lot of hard work anyway.

I have an old no-name iron scrub plane. While it's
the right tool for the job, it doesn't make working
with hand tools markedly less strenuous on the whole.


----------



## Klickitat (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't mind the work. I have been switching over to more and more hand tools the older I get, because I like the work and I find it quite therapeutic.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

I am with Loren on this; a wide jack plane is going to tire you out if it is used as a scrub plane. I modified an old wood bodied smoother one time to see how it would work out and it kicked my butt (I am a physically fit guy too). I quickly found an Ulmia scrub plane and then upgraded to a Stanley.

I guess if you put an extreme camber on it, like the 3" you mention, you could get away with it. That would leave a lot of that blade unused though. I would also be cautious of how deep you make cuts in relation to the mouth opening. A #5 doesn't open up even close to equaling a scrub plane which means your cuts will have to be shallower and ultimately equalling more strokes to remove the desired stock.


----------



## Klickitat (Apr 12, 2013)

I like the input from everyone, thanks.

I am thinking based on the responses, it that I need to find a narrow plane as a donor.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

People also use transitional jack planes to scrub I believe.


----------



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

A number 3 has a pretty narrow blade, like 1&3/4 inches, If you put the mouth all the way open, and then filed it a bit wider, I think it would make an excellent scrub. I made a quick and dirty wooden scrub plane and used an old block plane iron. Before that i used my no.5 with about a 7 inch radius on it for general thicknessing.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a Harbor Freight #33 that is now a scrub plane in the #3 size, PLUS a Corsair C-5 as a jack plane sized scrub plane, and use them both quite a bit. Then a few passes with a regular Stanley #5 and then a DE6c to try it flat.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I Think you can do what you're asking, you're just using the terminology a bit wrong. You can put a sharp camber on a jack plane, and use it like a scrub, but its still really a jack plane. Some like to use a #5 1/4, because its narrower, but the problem is the #5 1/4 is usually as costly as a #40 (a real scrub)

My recommendation would be to camber the jack, and if you still think you need or want a scrub, either buy one, or make one.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

I wouldn't buy a new plane if you have one sitting around. I use a Bailey No 5 as a scrub plane and it works just fine. I have another No 5 that I use as a dedicated jack plane, so I filed the mouth on my scrub plane to open it up more. Won't be able to sell it ever again as a jack plane, but my that'll be for my children to deal with when I die. I use a 4" camber on my scrub and it works just fine. I'd recommend that over a 3". You use more of the blade that way too. Actually, sharpening to a less aggressive camber makes sense with a jack → scrub conversion since the mouth won't be as open in that case. I really wouldn't go chasing good money after a scrub plane when you already have a No 5 lying around.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Corsair jack planes had a wide mouth anyway, mine cost a whopping $8









seen here with my Bailey #5 jack plane.

The H-F Windsor #33 can be ground into a 3" radius on the thick single iron, ala Stumpy Nubs, and works as well as a Stanley #40. Cost is around $9-10 for the plane.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

My scrub is a converted jack, and while a true scrub plane might be lighter, I don't find working with it particularly tiring. I heavily cambered the iron (only about 1/2" protrudes) and it eats wood like the Tasmanian Devil.

Even with the weight, it's less tiring than taking even relatively thick shavings on a non-cambered jack.


----------



## Klickitat (Apr 12, 2013)

great information guys, thanks


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Question for those who advocate substituting Jack as a Scrub, what do you do afterwards?

After using my Scrub, I switch my Jack as an intermediary plane before grabbing my #4.

While I don't see any problems aside from what's already mentioned I'm just curious as to what you transition to.

THANKS…


----------



## LRR (May 29, 2013)

This is a video on the subject by Chris Schwarz that you might want to look at.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I own a scrub plane…. It can hog off 1/2 inch on the edge under 1 min *2 feet in length*...... Still I use it only when I need to remove a lot of material. Most of the time if it is about 1/8 material to remove, I would skew the iron on my plane. Suprisingly, a scrub plane is not a replacement for a skew blade. Each has it's own merit.

As to modifying the chamber on a #5, it can do the job of a scrub plane pretty well. The amount of work out comparing a scrub plane to #5 is subjective. The depth of the iron is the determining factor.


----------



## Klickitat (Apr 12, 2013)

That would a cool video except it was just an advertising teaser to sell it to you.


----------



## LRR (May 29, 2013)

Klickitat, I agree, but it still had some good information that seemed to discuss some of the questions such as the radius on the blade and use of a jack plane for stock removal. Sorry if it upset you. You can get much the same information on the Woodwright's Shop episode 3105.


----------



## Klickitat (Apr 12, 2013)

not upset at all. Was getting really excited and… reminds me of an old girlfriend.


----------

